# Tackroom makeover for boarder barn



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd see about having the saddle rack, bridle bracket, and any hooks color coordinated for each boarder so that they know what is their and what is not as space issues can lead to big fights among boarders.

Typically people have (depending on if they show or not) one set of everyday training tack and then maybe a better show bridle and some may even have a extra show saddle, but if they do they tend to keep them locked up in a trunk or covered to prevent the tack from getting scratches or rubs. Though this is not the standard for everyone of course.

I'd say allow one saddle rack, two bridle brackets (one for bridle, one for halter) and a couple of hooks for lead ropes and such, then have a small shelf system for each boarder to set their grooming kit and few assorted boxes.

You could also put up a peg board for them to hang things.

Feed can be aligned along one wall and shouldn't take up too much space.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Since you have boarders coming in I'd really recommend tack lockers. It gives boarders their own personal and secure space, and I think it looks nice. Everything is tidy with a messy person's tack mess neatly behind doors :lol: You'd probably also find that it's easier to keep everyone's stuff in a smaller area as you can make more use of the vertical space. 

But, if you decide that you don't want to do lockers then that's your business. Boarders can decide for themselves if the risk of keeping their tack in an open area is worth it. At a minimum I would put a padlock on the tack room door with the combination only given to the boarders and changed whenever someone leaves. Helps to prevent random thieves and disgruntled former boarders from coming back 

Lots of people have more than one saddle or bridle per horse. Eventers generally have two sets of tack by default (for dressage and jumping), and lots of people have a western and English saddle. And, of course, the bridles that go along with them. That doesn't necessarily mean that you need to give them space for each saddle/bridle. If you have the space then that's great, but if not people can stack their saddles as they see fit, and more than one bridle can be on the same hook. 

The first step would be to clean out as much stuff from the tack room as you can. I don't know what of the stuff in the photos needs to stay, but if it isn't absolutely critical that it be in that room then remove it. I see that along one wall there are currently 6 saddle racks/bridle hooks. Since you're only planning on having 5 boarders at a time that's great. Unless you want to install four more so that there are two saddle racks per boarder I'd remove the bridle rack from the remaining portion of that wall and let that be open space for trunks and such. If you want more saddle racks then install them there. 

It looks like on the wall with the door there would be room for three more feed barrels similar to the ones in the first photo. Assuming everyone's doing self care and buying their own feed (they may not, in which case that can be open space) I'd allow each person to bring one barrel for their horse's feed and put them along that wall and where the two barrels currently are. If you need to prevent territory squabbles and identify whose space is where I'd put tape on the floor outlining everyone's designated area and a sign above each barrel saying the name of the horse and owner who the feed belongs to. You keep your barrel and feeding implements in your tape square  

I'd use the remaining wall space for tack trunks, which people will need for storing things such as fly spray, wound dressings, etc. See how much wall space you have and tape off areas along each wall of the size space the boarder is allowed to use. Again, put a sign above each space with the horse and owner's name. You keep your stuff in your tape square. You may find that there's more room than I think, but it seems like things might be a little tight if everyone is coming with a feed barrel and tack trunk. 

I think that you need one saddle rack per person, one or two bridle hooks, and some floor space for a trunk/storage container for various grooming supplies and belongings. You can offer two saddle racks if you have enough, but I would only do this if you have enough room for everyone to have two if needed. Try explaining to a disgruntled Judy why Sarah can have two saddle racks when there aren't enough for her to have two :wink: As with everything else, put a sign above each rack saying whose it is. People aren't too happy to find someone else's saddle on their rack because they "didn't know better"! Imagine how ...irritated I was to come in one day and find someone else's saddle sitting on top of mine in my LOCKED locker one day at my old barn!! I had recently moved back to this barn after being elsewhere, and apparently this lady somehow had a key to my locker. She had just bought a new saddle and evidently thought that putting it in MY locker on top of MY saddle was a better location than in her locker underneath her precious new saddle...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you will run into problems without separate lockers or tack rooms. halters being use, lead ropes go missing, whips go missing.fly spray and show sheen and hoof products go missing. People using other peoples expensive supplements. 
Same for the feed. You setting this up for people to use other peoples feed or your feed.
I had a boarder who supplied her own feed, and then complained because i threw to much hay.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> The first step would be to clean out as much stuff from the tack room as you can. I don't know what of the stuff in the photos needs to stay, but if it isn't absolutely critical that it be in that room then remove it.
> 
> 
> > Absolutely none of my tack and equipment will be there. I have built another barn and will be moving my stuff to the tack room and feed room there.
> ...


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

When I boarded I always preferred to have my stuff under lock - I know even well intentioned people think "oh I'll just borrow this for a minute" and then it disappears, or "I'm out of _________, I'll use hers" and then yours is empty when you arrive.

Also if someone were to come in from outside, theft (it happens) is not considered your fault.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Shosadlbrd said:


> DuckDodgers said:
> 
> 
> > The first step would be to clean out as much stuff from the tack room as you can. I don't know what of the stuff in the photos needs to stay, but if it isn't absolutely critical that it be in that room then remove it.
> ...


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

At my barn we have floor to ceiling tack lockers with 2 saddle racks per locker, two bridle hooks, and plenty of space on the bottom to put first aid stuff, grooming box, paddock boots, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Though I've never had tack lockers at a boarding facility, I think it's a great idea if it's in the budget.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have my own horse trailer so I keep all my own stuff in my own trailer. LOCKED. (I've even had my trailer "borrowed" before to teach a horse to load .... Without my knowledge ... Some people have no sense of things that aren't theirs!!!!)

So in that regard, if you can swing it, locked tack lockers are the BEST way to go. 

I've got 2 horses and I've got 2 saddles (although 1 on the way, and English saddle). So I guess for me, 1 saddle rack would not be enough unless you are going to base it on how many horses they have. My 2 horses are totally different builds and I can only use their specific saddle that fits them.


Correctly, Red has 4 bridles (show, "regular", gaming, hackamore) and Shotgun has 2 (english snaffle and western snaffle ). So one bridle rack per horse would notbe enough for me, but I'm also a bit freak. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

5 people can amass a lot of tack, including grooming tools, aids, and products.

You can try purchasing a few of the 3 saddle racks for people who have more than one saddle. I have 2, a western and English, along with several pads and cinches for both, and two headstalls of each variety with different bits. I have 2 halters, extra reins, a lunge line, a lunge whip, and spare parts for my headstall and saddles.

You will also need to consider how the boarders will store blankets, sheets, and coolers. Again, I have one of each for my horse along with Polo wraps, shipping boots, and a helmet and gloves for me.

Storage shelving will help for the tools and products. But consider that most horse owners will have a minimum of one complete set of grooming brushes. Then consider shampoo, conditioner, gloss / sheen agent, hoof polish, meds, snacks/treats, bucket, toweling.

What I have found is that a lack of storage capacity tends to have people tossing their stuff on other people's tack. Not always appreciated and can lead to problems.

I have one horse and I don't think I have too much tack or a huge amount of surplus stuff. If your riders are mostly weekenders who hack around the barn they may not have much. But anyone who trail rides and/or does any form competition and travels will most likely have 2 of most things and a variety of grooming/horse care products.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

stevenson said:


> you will run into problems without separate lockers or tack rooms. halters being use, lead ropes go missing, whips go missing.fly spray and show sheen and hoof products go missing. People using other peoples expensive supplements.
> Same for the feed. You setting this up for people to use other peoples feed or your feed.
> I had a boarder who supplied her own feed, and then complained because i threw to much hay.


 
I dunno. I guess I have been incredibly fortunate. Other than finding someone's saddle cover over my tack while they are riding I have never had anyone use or borrow my tack or products without my prior knowledge and it has always been in a room similar to this. 

I know it happens, but I also think it is part of the barn culture itself. Bigger barns with lots of people may have more issues. But a small barn with 3-5 boarders tend to be more family-ish.

It's definitely a culture issue, some environments and regions may be more prone to this than others.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

AQHSam said:


> I dunno. I guess I have been incredibly fortunate. Other than finding someone's saddle cover over my tack while they are riding I have never had anyone use or borrow my tack or products without my prior knowledge and it has always been in a room similar to this.
> 
> I know it happens, but I also think it is part of the barn culture itself. Bigger barns with lots of people may have more issues. But a small barn with 3-5 boarders tend to be more family-ish.
> 
> It's definitely a culture issue, some environments and regions may be more prone to this than others.


Sometimes an overly friendly, family type environment can actually lead to such issues. I wouldn't dream of using a random person's brushes, but if I was in a bind I'd grab a friend's if it was available. I'd put it back immediately, but it's conceivable that I'd forget and then my friend has to hunt down her brush when she gets there next time. With only five boarders it would likely be in the exact place that I left it, but still.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Wondering if POSTED RULE about NO BORROWING OR USING OTHERS EQUIPMENT, would deter?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Shosadlbrd said:


> Wondering if POSTED RULE about NO BORROWING OR USING OTHERS EQUIPMENT, would deter?


 :rofl: Not being rude, it just made me giggle. Nobody I've ever met at a barn would particularly follow that rule unless the room was under armed guard honestly.

You can do tack lockers that lock, which is the best way to go honestly. Or you could get those 'locking saddle racks' 
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Lockable English Stable Saddle Rack <>

And maybe a small storage cabinet per boarder that could be locked as well for them to store their supplies.

However the lockers would be the less space consuming option and would allow a better sense of privacy and security.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

maybe one reason I've not run into this problem is the barn I have been at has also had community stuff. The barn owner kept grooming tools and limited products available for her lesson horses and she has always offered to us the ability to use her halters, lunge lines and whips. I don't because I am particular in that manner. But if you need a hoof pick there is usually one at the grooming area. The rules are simple. If it's open leave it open. If it's closed close it. Put it back where you found it. It's a matter of safety for us and the horses. I've never heard any squabbling about things not being respected by others. But in both barns it was communicated, standards were maintained and expectations were known. 

There are not many barns by me. Maybe we are all too afraid of where to go if we get kicked out so we are on our best behavior.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Shosadlbrd said:


> Wondering if POSTED RULE about NO BORROWING OR USING OTHERS EQUIPMENT, would deter?


Of course not, haha. People know that it's wrong, they just think that they can get away with it. Putting up signs and enforcing rules when you need to shows that you care about the issue, but I don't think it would do anything to actually prevent anything from happening. 

Having a communal set of supplies does help to a certain degree I think. Just the basics like brushes, hoof picks, and fly spray. People can use them in a pinch if they want, but generally don't need to as they have their own stuff. The brushes and whatnot are pretty easy and you don't need to worry about them running out. The problem with stuff like fly spray is that you'll end up stuck buying it regularly


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> :rofl: Not being rude, it just made me giggle. Nobody I've ever met at a barn would particularly follow that rule unless the room was under armed guard honestl.



Yea, kind of figured that. ;-)


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, if it's not locked up or super glued down they'll take it "borrow it", or move it. I found that out the hard way. It only stopped after I went on a loud verbal rant about my missing hoof pick, my nice sharp one that everybody just had to use. LOL.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

We each get one saddle rack, one bridle rack (with an additional hook for halters and what not) plus one big square lockable trunk. 

The saddle rack has a bar below it which is great for hanging girths and such.

The trunk is basically one big square box so most of us bring little individual containers to keep our supplies organized. Some people have more stuff that just doesn't fit but you can't accomodate everyone.

If you click on the link and scroll through the pics, you will find one of the tack room.

FACILITY


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I much prefer tack lockers (even compared to tack trunks). I've boarded at a barn that didn't have them and never felt quite safe, and there was never enough room anyway, so things got stacked up a lot. Another barn I was at had 1 tack locker per stall, so it didn't matter if you had 1 person with 5 horses or 5 people with 1 horse each, you had room for each horse's stuff. This barn had floor to ceiling, built in tack lockers with 2'x4' frames and plywood sheathing and a latch on the front for the boarder supplied lock. How you configured your space inside was up to you, if you wanted two saddle racks and 6 bridle hooks, you could put all that stuff in yourself (I think the locker already had one saddle rack and two bridle hooks inside as a default, and then a shelf up top).

The barn I'm at now doesn't have individual lockers, but there was plenty of space, so I made my own and store it in front of my stall. I made it out of 1/2" plywood, 24" deep, 30" wide, and 60" tall. In hindsight I wish I had made it out of 3/4" and made it a bit taller, but it holds all of my stuff and is actually fairly light weight. I made it to mimic this design http://elitetackdesign.com/ATC_pg.html
as I liked the depth of the doors for bridle hooks and polos etc. Picture attached.

Built in the way my old barn had it, using 2x4 framing would probably be cheaper and more secure.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

kenda said:


> I much prefer tack lockers (even compared to tack trunks). I've boarded at a barn that didn't have them and never felt quite safe, and there was never enough room anyway, so things got stacked up a lot. Another barn I was at had 1 tack locker per stall, so it didn't matter if you had 1 person with 5 horses or 5 people with 1 horse each, you had room for each horse's stuff. This barn had floor to ceiling, built in tack lockers with 2'x4' frames and plywood sheathing and a latch on the front for the boarder supplied lock. How you configured your space inside was up to you, if you wanted two saddle racks and 6 bridle hooks, you could put all that stuff in yourself (I think the locker already had one saddle rack and two bridle hooks inside as a default, and then a shelf up top).
> 
> The barn I'm at now doesn't have individual lockers, but there was plenty of space, so I made my own and store it in front of my stall. I made it out of 1/2" plywood, 24" deep, 30" wide, and 60" tall. In hindsight I wish I had made it out of 3/4" and made it a bit taller, but it holds all of my stuff and is actually fairly light weight. I made it to mimic this design http://elitetackdesign.com/ATC_pg.html
> as I liked the depth of the doors for bridle hooks and polos etc. Picture attached.
> ...


Our barn was trying to switch to this type of set up but we ran into a little problem: it would only fit H/J type saddles; most Dressage saddles and none of the Western saddles would fit. 

So that's something to consider


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

frlsgirl said:


> Our barn was trying to switch to this type of set up but we ran into a little problem: it would only fit H/J type saddles; most Dressage saddles and none of the Western saddles would fit.
> 
> So that's something to consider


Yes, make sure that whatever design you go with (either an open tack room or tack lockers) that there's plenty of width and depth for the biggest saddle someone could reasonably want to bring in. You don't want saddle racks too close together so that big western saddles are rubbing up on each other or someone's long western stirrups or dressage flap are hitting the top of someone else's saddle. If you have lockers then you don't want someone's super long western saddle preventing the door from closing :lol:

I don't remember if I mentioned this in an earlier post, but if you go with lockers do NOT install key locks in them. I've never seen that not be a pain in the butt. Someone leaves and doesn't give the keys back, loses them, wants someone else to ride their horse... As mentioned earlier my personal "favorite" was the lady who somehow ended up with a key to my locker before I got there and put her saddle in on top of mine... Just don't go there! Put on a latch and have boarders provide their own locks if desired. I've known some people who didn't bother to bring a lock, and if they want to take that risk then it's up to them.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I've found that the 30" wide is plenty wide enough for my dressage saddle, and actually have a 6" section chopped out of it for a spot for my boots, so its 24" for the saddle. I would think 30" would be wide enough for a western saddle,but it certainly can't hurt to go wider


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

You want to have enough room to get your saddle in and out of the locker; the new lockers at our barn are deep and wide enough for my saddle but it's impossible to get it in and out without scraping up against the walls; this leaves unsightly scuff marks; also because the saddle flaps are longer, I couldn't store much underneath the saddle because it would get knocked over every time I took the saddle in or out. So bigger is better in this case, but that cuts your overall space down so you have to think about that as well. I think that's why most barns are doing the free-hanging saddle racks plus a small trunk; everything fits, nothing gets scraped up, and there is enough room to install multiple racks with trunks.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

What is a reasonable depth for a tack locker?


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine is 24" deep plus the 4" of extra room from the door depth. I wouldn't go any shallower than that, and for western saddles you would probably need a bit more. I would say 30" x 30" is probably safe.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm not a western rider, but if I recall correctly a lot of people have western saddle pads that are 32" in length. I think many of the saddles themselves have skirt lengths of close to 30". I'd say at least that to accommodate any western riders, but going much deeper would probably be overkill unless someone else can give you a good reason.


----------

